# Recess Bottom day 8-11-13



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Got to get out and wet a line sunday seas were 2-3 with some larger rollers mixed in but after a short run we made it to the spot . We stared catching scamps, triggers, as well as some monster mingos largest went 5#. After a couple fish Cliff hooked into something big and after a brief fight he had landed a nice 50# gag , after a couple nice jacks I tied on to a nice one and after a good battle I landed a 113# AJ . made a little run out but were met with even bigger seas so we tucked tail and headed in .


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

hell of a day! congrats on a great trip


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow. What a day. Congrats.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy crap, the size of em!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Man nice fish :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Do y'all ever have a bad trip?

That is 3 studs y'all got there!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*That's what i'm talking *

*ABOUT!!!!!*


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That is a monster AJ. Nice job.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord Tim, I don't wish that upon any person!

Congrats!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Good lord Tim, I don't wish that upon any person!
> 
> Congrats!


Chris me neither I had just caught 3 smallers ones in the 30# range and not knowing any better I dropped down again . That was a dumb idea . It wouldn't be that bad on lighter tackle but I was hunting elephants with my big gun and that just seems to make AJ s hurt so much more.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn ! That makes my back hurt just looking at that Reef Donkey :thumbup:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice fish boys


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some beautiful fish there. My arms are getting tired just looking at the pictures.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

That AJ justs need a bill and it's ready for a wall mount. Good job!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Daaayyyummm


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

here's the story of that gag.

that was a day to remember for sure!!! about 4 or 5 weeks ago that gag KICKED MY BUTT. rocked me 3 times then cut me off. i wanted revenge!!!! i put new line,wind-on leader and main leader on my torque 300 dropped down a live bait(secret) and she ate it..............GAME ON BABY!!!! we tussled back and forth then she rocked me again NOOOO! kept the pressure on her then she came out and i put everything i had on her. finally got her turn to the surface but it was a great fight. when tim put her in the boat with the top-shot lip gaff she had one more trick up her sleeve.......she rammed the gaff right into the palm of my hand to the bone!! hurt like [email protected]%l(and still does).but well worth the injury to see my first copper-belly on the deck. she still had my hooked in her jaw from last time plus 3 more she collected!!thanks guy's for another memorable trip on RECESS!!!!
Tim sure put woopin on that MASSIVE AJ!!!!but it wooped on him too!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cliff you got to love the stubborn ones. Great story and a great memory to go with the fish.

Everything but the gaff part. That hurts me just thinking about it. Good job.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report!! Were hitting it tomorrow and hoping for a quarter of what ya'll did! Congrats!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

You found dinosaur valley!!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Got some beauties :thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG for sure. Appreciate the follow-up on the Gag & hope you heal up quickly.

Brought up an few ARS over the years w hooks and leader on them too...epic payback.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice replies . Replies like these make me want to post more of our reports .


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*reports*

welcome back missed all the reports. I am glad you got that AJ out of the GOM before i had the misfortune of running into him makes my back and arms hurt just thinking about it


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys Kill me!! Frigging killer fish!! Great to see you here!!

I still wanna fish with you guys one day!

Arthur


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to see you guys back on the water and posting! Nice haul of fish!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Inn Deep said:


> You guys Kill me!! Frigging killer fish!! Great to see you here!!
> 
> I still wanna fish with you guys one day!
> 
> Arthur


Arthur one day hopefully we can get out and go wet a line.
Tim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Glad to see you guys back on the water and posting! Nice haul of fish!


Robert thanks for the comment ,we never left the water just the posting, but occasionally we put up one every now and then , but usually only our bottom stuff , but has been an awesome offshore season for us just need another weather window.


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

EFFIN A. that aint a beeliner, its a oceanliner. nice job


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Good lord. I know a fellow fisherman should never ask such a thing, but how far out does one have to go to even have a shot at a 115lb AJ? I fish within 30 miles of Destin and have never seen one half that size, even on a charter. Nicely done guys!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

philthefish said:


> Good lord. I know a fellow fisherman should never ask such a thing, but how far out does one have to go to even have a shot at a 115lb AJ? I fish within 30 miles of Destin and have never seen one half that size, even on a charter. Nicely done guys!


Phil to answer the question . Yes within 30NM miles we caught one right at 100# just past the edge . This one was caught about 37 NM . I usually believe in the bigger the bait the bigger the fish . Get a set of tuna tubes a catch some live Bonita's and go sink them down about 50' off the bottom in 200-300' just rig heavy. Hope this helps. 
Tim


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow. That's a heck of a reef donkey! Congrats!


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Tim! I need to invest in a tube or two...and get better at consistently catching bonito!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe that the edge and the trylers grounds always have bonitas almost year around we tend to troll small kingdusters ,mylar jets , feathers , and some times they just want something al little bigger and we troll cedar plugs.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome trip for sure. Congrats


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a good day to be able to enjoy a day offshore. Congrats on your catches.


----------

